# How to cut directly from Corel X3 to Liyu SC631E



## sin13 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hello everyone!
How to cut directly from the corel X3? 

I have Windows XP and Corel X3. Cutter is connected to USB. USB drivers are installed. Please explain step by step how to cut directly from COREL X3. Thank you!


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

I don’t have this cutter but this is what I would try. 
In Corel make your page 2 x 2.
Draw a shape on the page, circle, and rectangle, whatever (not text for this test).
Remove any fill colors and place a black .004 point outline on the shape.
Sent to your cutter, using the Print option, note: you may have to set the page size to 2 x 2 also. If nothing cuts you will have to contact the company that made the cutter/driver to see if it should work this way.
CW


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

If this is the cutter I am thinking of then I do not believe it has a printer driver for it. I could be thinking of a different model, but I am pretty sure this is the case. If it does not have a printer driver (cutter shows up under your installed printer list in Windows) then you will not be able to send through Corel Draw.


----------



## Owen Bisley (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi, the Liyu cutter will cut directly from Corel using the Liyu Corel printer driver found in soft1 or 2 folder on install CD. Follow install instructions and make sure the vinyl paper size is the same in Corel (page size) and in the Liyu printer settings. I made them 600mm x 2000mm, so when you print preview your letters or design it appears exactly the same in both. Press reset on the cutter and put the vinyl in the cutter in line with the blade at the side and start of the roll. Now print your design in Corel as you would for a regular printer (obviously selecting the Liyu cutter from the printer menu) and the cutter should print! Note: If using USB port, install conversion software from install CD first.
Cutter settings used fo vinyl were: speed 400 and pressure 15g which has achieved great results. The thing I realised was to reset the cutter head after each cutting session as it will start the next design from where is stops, wasting vinyl and running off the sheet because it thinks it is at the start of the page!
I Have used it to draw as well as cut using the pen and it is really very good for an inexpensive machine, that seems to be well built.

Took me a while to work it out, so I hope this helps.
Regards, Owen.


----------



## srjtextngraphics (Jan 8, 2012)

I would like to try that out too,. i will post my success with pics if i can., because this is very troublesome especially for people like us who bought the said model without any product demonstration.


----------



## Owen Bisley (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi Serg, since my last post, I have found a few little issues. The main one is if you change any settings in the printer properties box other than the paper size (eg, close or angle compensation) it crashes the print spooler, so I have left them as '0' and not set them as shown in the instructions.
I have also now changed the page size in corel to 610 wide x 2000 long and made it the same in the cutter/print properties box. I have also found that if you select too many objects to cut in 'one go' it 'fails' to print, you then have to switch the cutter off and back on again to clear the print spooler queue, then select fewer items and send to print again. Having said all that and I am learning its quirks and the cutting results are very good and accurate. I use the USB connection (not tried the serial port) and suspect these little issues are caused by the driver/USB conversion software. I can live with them, as I love working in corel and it has saved me buying and installing signage programs that may not have the graphic tools corel does. As long as your corel image does not have a fill and has only a hairline sized outline the cutter will cut it. One great thing is it doesn't resize the graphic when cutting, something other cutters and software seem to do! Hope you get it to work. Owen.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

You are finding why we dont recommend cutting direct with Corel.

For that reason everyone who buys a cutter from us has the option to add signcut to the bundle at cost.

A new version of signcut is due out shortly and is well worth a look.


----------



## Owen Bisley (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi Andy, thanks for the post. I did buy the cutter from you and wanted to try and use corel because it's what I am used to, however I may try signcut just to see the difference. I think the machine is great and your service too and I am happy with the results so far with corel. Kind regards, Owen.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

ukracer said:


> You are finding why we dont recommend cutting direct with Corel.
> 
> For that reason everyone who buys a cutter from us has the option to add signcut to the bundle at cost.
> 
> A new version of signcut is due out shortly and is well worth a look.


How much is signcut for a non customer? What software can cut rhinestone templates?


----------



## signzworld (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello, 

you can cut direct from windows xp but it isn't very reliable and is also a nightmare to set up, you can download the plugin from here: start.ukcutter.co.uk (sc631 and cto plugging) best way is to use signcut and import from corel to signcutpro with the plugging. signcut 1.95 is the best one to use at the moment as it installs the export plugin direct.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

signzworld said:


> Hello,
> 
> you can cut direct from windows xp but it isn't very reliable and is also a nightmare to set up, you can download the plugin from here: start.ukcutter.co.uk (sc631 and cto plugging)...


How do you cut direct from xp?


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

BroJames said:


> How do you cut direct from xp?


You dont it just shows the standard of some of their tech support. lol


----------

